# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Fully defined 3d quasi-medieval town (WIP thread)

## arsenic

Greetings!
It's my first post here. This is because I've started modeling a detailed 3d city to be used in rpg and boardgames. Apart from orthogonal views, I want also to create some artworks, building plans, vedutas, underground schemes, typical city and regional maps, thus it fits more than one category at the forum but I've chosen 3d since I have prepared only this (and merely a part) until now. Certainly it sounds huge and it has already took me 2 months to get where I am. I wanted the city to be quite realistic yet spectacular simultaneously. So I placed it in the mountains and gave it some achronological fantasy tweaks. As for the plan, everything is placed deliberately but it would be too extensive to describe it now. So as for now, I would like to share some WIPs. It's filled in about 50% with buildings without proper street materials and elements placed yet. Castle and burgum are not visible here.



Here are some details:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

I'll try to keep it updated.

----------


## tilt

Hi Arsenic and welcome to the guild - your map looks great - looking very much forward to seeing it progress. It would be cool if you'd upload pictures directly to this site (just go advanced when you post) instead of linking to offsite resources, that way the links will always work no matter what happens to the third party site.  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Excellent first post!  Very interesting map, had to give you some REP for it even though it is not finished yet.  This would be a great base of operations for an adventuring party.

----------


## Katto

That is really cool! It looks like the Anno series in the snow. Please post more detailed buildings and keep us up to date.
Waht software do you use?

----------


## Vellum

Arsenic  this is pretty impressive, looking forward to following along on this one

----------


## jbgibson

Oooh, very nice.   And right in your first post too - either would be worth rep by itself.   Do , please, keep us apprised of your progress!

----------


## Xanuri

Very nice, I like it, I also am wondering what software you used to make this

----------


## Vellum

Hey Arsenic, with Xanuri here what's this modeled in?  Now get to work, the new year is almost over and I need the see more LOL

----------


## Troedel

This is very good and detailed. Two months is a very good pace for spare time texturing and modelling. Any chance of sharing your models for private use? I had to ask  :Smile: 
Reped

----------


## Kearnaun

A very ambitious project. And it is looking good as well. Any ideas on how you plan to add roads? Looking at your snapshot the mountainous terrain might make those tricky. Anyway, please keep us updated on progress.

----------


## Troedel

O.k. This did not get out of my head. Blender was waiting and much to learn. So I activated my last knowledge and started modelling. This no grand achievement but perhaps someone likes the modell. Textures are from CGTextures.com, modell is done with a reference, scene a quick vue hack without much finesse I´ve got to admit. But it´s late and I wanted to finish this as a learning session. Have fun.

Would have posted the .blend file but that´s an invalid file type. PM if you like.

----------


## Katto

@Trödel: Nice Quickie. You may should take a look at Genetica, you can produce astonishing procedural and seamless textures with it. Much more easy than creating them in Vue.

----------


## Troedel

I will take a look. Texture generating software is a long time on my "have to own" list as textures are something that is always "needed". Right now Genetica is at 89$ discount with the option to get v4 whne its done. Basic edition that is. I tried out Filter Forge and Map Zone 2.5. They are not all the same but a move inthe same direction. You tried them? Do you use Genetica? Textures in the above image are just tiled ones with no postwork from CG. I will stop to take over this thread now and give it back to it´s creator. THX for your patience and sry  :Wink:

----------

